# Training my lab



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a six month old black lab. I have started his obedience training and would like maybe some pointers on what is a good training style. Right now i am rewarding him with a treat when he does what he is told. I don't want him to think that he is always going to get these treats and am trying to phase them out. He has learned the basics like sit and lay down and also fetches pretty well. I would like to have a good dog once he is an adult and don't want to screw him up. Any suggestions or maybe a suggestion on a good book to use as a guide? thanx


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to the library and see if they have any decent gun dog books. If they do not go on line and buy one. Most books are pretty good starting points.
Maybe someone on here has a suggestion of what book to look for.

Next I would ask around and see if there is a gun dog club in your area. Usually you can get involved for a very small fee and some volunteer work. You will learn things there that no book can show you.

Good luck.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I like "Tarrant Trains Gun Dogs" by Bill Tarrant (my favorite of the 6 or 7 I own) and "The Labrador Shooting Dog" by Mike Gould (#2).

A subscription to "Gun Dog" magazine is always a good ideal also.

Picked up the Tarrant book off of E-Bay for about $10 delivered and the subcription to Gun Dog from BestDealMagazines.com for $17.

Good Luck!


----------



## BillinPA (Nov 10, 2006)

jkolson said:


> "The Labrador Shooting Dog" by Mike Gould (#2).
> 
> Good Luck!


GREAT BOOK!!!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys i need all the help i can get. I've found that training him even when he is still hyper is working somehow. Just trying to make sure he has the basic commands right now.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Evan Grahams Smart Works series is really good for training retrievers, you can get the book or dvd from www.gundogsupply.com Dan


----------

